# [V] HD-DVD Die Insel Neu+OVP &amp; viele DVDs



## hailtotheking (10. Januar 2009)

Servus,
ich brauch wieder Platz für neue Filme   

1. HD DVD "Die Insel"
ist die UK Version, identisch zur dt. HD-DVD, also mit dt Ton etc
OFDB
hat natürlich ein anderes Cover, aber Inhalt stimmt
neu und OVP
falls jemand unbedingt ein dt. Cover will, dann hätte ich noch meine gebrauchte dt. Version
Zustand wäre hier auch neuwertig

und dann noch folgende DVDs:

The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung
OFDB

Collateral
OFDB

Blade Trinity
OFDB
im Steel-Book

Face/Off - Im Körper des Feindes
OFDB
das Cover ist an einer Stelle leicht eingerissen (~5mm), sonst in gutem Zustand

Batman Begins
OFDB
2-Disk Set in einer Blechhülle, mit 90Seitigem Booklet

A.I. - Künstliche Intelligenz
OFDB

V wie Vendetta
OFDB

Hot Fuzz 
OFDB

12 Monkeys
OFDB

sind außer bei "Der Insel" genau die gleichen Versionen wie im OFDB Link


----------



## Kaeksch (10. Januar 2009)

hailtotheking am 10.01.2009 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> 12 Monkeys
> OFDB



Den wird ich nehmen. 5€ inkl. ?


----------



## hailtotheking (10. Januar 2009)

Kaeksch am 10.01.2009 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Den wird ich nehmen. 5€ inkl. ?



6 und wir sind im Geschäft


----------



## Kaeksch (10. Januar 2009)

hailtotheking am 10.01.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 10.01.2009 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Halsabschneider.   
OK. Gib durch deine Daten.


----------



## Zauberhand (13. Januar 2009)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## hailtotheking (16. Januar 2009)

12 Monkeys ist weg, der Rest ist noch zu haben


----------



## Dominikmr303 (16. Januar 2009)

Preisvorstellung für  The Rock und Face Off incl. ??? 

 

MFG


----------



## hailtotheking (17. Januar 2009)

14 inkl?


----------



## hailtotheking (19. Januar 2009)

*schieb*


----------



## FU14 (7. Februar 2009)

wieviel willstn für Face Off+Collateral??

MfG F.U.14


----------



## hailtotheking (8. Februar 2009)

10 inkl?


----------



## FU14 (8. Februar 2009)

hailtotheking am 08.02.2009 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> 10 inkl?


8€ und wir sind im Geschäft


----------



## hailtotheking (8. Februar 2009)

sagen wir 8,50
immerhin sind Porto und Verpackung schon fast 3€...


----------

